# Sheriff's Deputy Steven Netherland



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*

*Steven G. Netherland*

Vernon Parish Sheriff's Office, Louisiana

End of Watch: Monday, June 24, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 54
*Tour:* 23 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 6/24/2013
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Sheriff's Deputy Steven Netherland was killed when his patrol vehicle left the roadway and collided with multiple pieces of heavy machinery in a construction zone. Deputy Netherland was ejected from the vehicle and pronounced dead on the scene.

Deputy Netherland had served with the Vernon Parish Sheriff's Office for one year and had previously retired from the Louisiana State Police after 22 years of service. He is survived by his wife and daughter.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Sam Craft
Vernon Parish Sheriff's Office
203 South 3rd Street
P. O. Box 649
Leesville, LA 71446

Phone: (337) 238-1311
Leave a Reflection · Update Memorial

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21794-deputy-sheriff-steven-g-netherland#ixzz2XFvXvjC5


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sir


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2013)

R.I.P. Deputy Netherland


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Deputy


----------

